# اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب والكنوز تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي 2013



## gooold (20 يوليو 2013)

جهاز كاشف للذهب والكنوز 2013 حصريا
عزيزي العميل 
هل أنت من الهواة الراغبين في التنقيب و البحث عن الذهب ,
هل أنت من الباحثين عن الكنوز و الاثار الدفينة,
إذن سارع في إنتقاء جهازك المناسب من مجموعة النجم الفضي لاستخراج الذهب, الذهب الخام, الذهب الرملي, عروق الذهب و كذا المجوهرات و المعادن الثمينة بتقنية متطورة و سهلة جدا و ذلك مع وجود جميع أنظمة الكشف:
الأنظمة التصويرية و الرادارية 
الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية 
أنظمةالحث النبضي
الأنظمة الاستشعارية
أقوى الأجهزة التي أثبتت جدارتها في الشرق الاوسط
لجميع أنواع التربة 
بأسعار مغرية جدا 
للحصول و الاطلاع على مواصفات احدث أجهزة لكشف الذهب الدفين, والذهب الخام,و المعادن الثمينة و الكنوز الاثريه وثروات الارض, والكهوف و الدفائن الأثرية , 
www.3D-Detectors.com يرجى زيارة الموقع
[email protected] البريد الالكتروني 
خدمة الشحن مجانية
شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية تسعى دائما للأفضل لمساعدة عملائها الكرام في اكتشاف و استخراج كل ما هو ثمين دفين تحت الارض من ذهب و آثار و كنوز 
إتصل الان عل الارقام التالية: 0096599094070 / 0096599094080 
دولة الكويت – الفروانية – ش حبيب مناور – جانب مجمع المغاتير – الدور الثالث


----------

